# Importing from North or Uk and revenue website



## slookie (20 Aug 2008)

Hi all,
I know there are loads of threads on this subject already but after searching I still cant figure it out. I need a step by step guide to working out the vrt etc due on a car. Whenever i find a car and then enter the details in the ros site, it comes up as no details found. Would love to get a 06 or 07 Rav 4 but because of the above problem I cant work out the total finish cost. Also from people's experiences, would I be better off travelling up north or to the UK? 
All help appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## briancbyrne (21 Aug 2008)

ring the customs office based in lifford, Co. Donegal and they will do it for you over the phone


----------



## baz05 (21 Aug 2008)

Hi Slookie, the RAV 4 is classified as an estate on the VRT site and not a Jeep as you would think!

Also a lot of the cars in the north are imports from the UK so while it's more hassle I think there is more money to be saved by going straight to the UK and a better choice over there too.
Hope that helps



*VEHICLE REGISTRATION TAX (VRT) ENQUIRY* *Vehicle Registration Tax (VRT) Calculation. CO2 emissions input by Revenue.*                                                                   DATE:                                21 August 2008                                          TIME:                               15:39                                                                                                                                    STATISTICAL CODE:                                           40285827                                                                                        MAKE:                                           TOYOTA                                                                               MODEL:                                           RAV 4 D4D                                                  (From Jan. 2006)                                                                               VERSION:                                           D-4D 2.2 XT4 134BHP 05DR       / ESTATE                                   / MANUAL               / DIESEL               /                                                                                *CO2 EMISSIONS:*                                           173
                                                                                               MILEAGE:                                           20000 MILES                                                                                    DATE OF FIRST REGISTRATION:                                           FEBRUARY 2007                                                                                                                                 OPEN MARKET SELLING PRICE:                                €35245                                                   RATE OF TAX:                               28%                                                    *VEHICLE REGISTRATION TAX:             
            (payable on enquiry date)* *€9868*


----------



## baz05 (21 Aug 2008)

Ok I was bored, here's an 2006 RAV 4 that would cost about 23400 all in.

http://www.usedcarsni.com/18254373


*12,450.00 GBP*
*=*
*15,702.92 EUR*
United Kingdom Pounds                            Euro                                  1 GBP = 1.26128 EUR               1 EUR = 0.792846 GBP

                     DATE:                                21 August 2008                                          TIME:                               15:51                                                                                                                                    STATISTICAL CODE:                                           40185827                                                                                        MAKE:                                           TOYOTA                                                                               MODEL:                                           RAV 4 D4D                                                  (From Jan. 2006)                                                                               VERSION:                                           D-4D 2.2 XT3 134BHP 05DR       / ESTATE                                   / MANUAL               / DIESEL               /                                                                                *CO2 EMISSIONS:*                                           173
                                                                                               MILEAGE:                                           33000 MILES                                                                                    DATE OF FIRST REGISTRATION:                                           MARCH 2006                                                                                                                                 OPEN MARKET SELLING PRICE:                                €27273                                                   RATE OF TAX:                               28%                                                    *VEHICLE REGISTRATION TAX:             
            (payable on enquiry date)* *€7636
*
Then again found similar one on carzone for more or less same money so not sure if worth the hassle....

[broken link removed]

Just do plently of research before you do anything.  I brought in a BMW last March and saved a few thousand, but thats not always a given, very much depends on car type and spec.


----------



## werner (21 Aug 2008)

slookie said:


> Hi all,
> I know there are loads of threads on this subject already but after searching I still cant figure it out. I need a step by step guide to working out the vrt etc due on a car. Whenever i find a car and then enter the details in the ros site, it comes up as no details found. Would love to get a 06 or 07 Rav 4 but because of the above problem I cant work out the total finish cost. Also from people's experiences, would I be better off travelling up north or to the UK?
> All help appreciated.
> Thanks


 
Be aware that Revenue are doing the public no favours as they are ripping off people with the excessive amount they are accepting as the OMSP

read the Irish Times article here 
[broken link removed]

" a person wants to import a vehicle, they approach the Revenue and obtain an OMSP here and pay a percentage of that price as VRT. But despite car prices in the Republic have fallen in recent times - due largely to the massive stock levels on forecourts - the OMSP employed by the Revenue has not reflected this fall.

The result is that the Revenue's website is giving significantly inflated valuations for used cars, which is deterring buyers from importing cars from Northern Ireland or abroad.

In the case of a Saab 9-3 Aero 2.8 litre imported from England recently, the importer complained that the Revenue valued his Saab at €46,500 and he accordingly paid more than €15,000 extra as VRT. However, he discovered the market price of his car was closer to €33,000.

A recent examination of used car websites Carzone.ie and Autotrader.ie shows a significant disparity between the Revenue's OMSP and market price.

A 2004 Audi A4 Avant with a Northern Ireland registration for sale for €10,600 is valued at €17,891 by the Revenue calculator, which takes into account fuel type, engine size, etc. It would therefore incur VRT at €3,578 - 20 per cent of the total figure. However, 20 percent of the market cost of the car is just €2,120.

Other examples checked by The Irish Times found similar discrepancies. A 2006 VW Passat was available for €19,995 based on the market price of the car and applicable VRT rate, but the Revenue calculation put the price of the car, based on a higher OMSP, at €22,897."


----------



## mooney76 (21 Aug 2008)

i have also looked around for a rav, you might try autotrader.co.uk, wider selection.

Although on a 04 model ni was cheaper than uk when i checked a few days ago.

UK cars are generally cheaper however as the last poster stated revenue are giving inflated values on second hand cars


----------



## Jock04 (23 Aug 2008)

What do you folks reckon on Revenue's figures?
1. Just a bit out of date, they'll sort it to reflect a changing market
2. Incompetence, they haven't a clue
3. They're caving into pressure from the Irish car trade to make imports uneconomical
4. They're simply milking people for every penny they can

This isn't really off topic, I'm interested to hear whether my fellow AAM'ers think the OMSP's will become more realistic any time soon?


----------



## ang1170 (23 Aug 2008)

Jock04 said:


> What do you folks reckon on Revenue's figures?
> 1. Just a bit out of date, they'll sort it to reflect a changing market
> 2. Incompetence, they haven't a clue
> 3. They're caving into pressure from the Irish car trade to make imports uneconomical
> ...


 
I'd say (and it's only a guess), some combination of 2, 3 and 4.

Which begs the question: has anyone ever here appealed the OMSP, and if so how did you get on?


----------



## Jock04 (25 Aug 2008)

ang1170 said:


> I'd say (and it's only a guess), some combination of 2, 3 and 4.
> 
> Which begs the question: has anyone ever here appealed the OMSP, and if so how did you get on?


 
I don't think there's an appeal process, but I've read of many cases where people have logged onto the site, noted the OMSP rate, logged on again a week later & got a much lower figure.
Haven't heard of any where the price has gone higher on a 2nd visit.


----------



## sse (25 Aug 2008)

There is an appeals process.

Last summer I successfully appealed VRT on a Clio down from 11500 to 8750. After about two months and several follow-ups I got a cheque back from the VRO. Note that you have to pay the requested amount of VRT first.

You need to provide evidence to back up your claim, i.e. the selling prices of the exact same type and spec. of cars for sale in Ireland. Watch out for any extras, either as standard on the UK spec. or specified by the buyer as you'll pay VRT on the Irish price of these too.

I found the staff at the Rosslare VRO helpful but swamped.
*Have I any recourse if I feel that I have been Overcharged?*

Yes. You can raise the matter with the VRO official at the time of payment. If you continue to be dissatisfied you can appeal under the formal excise appeal procedure. Details are set out in a separate information leaflet VRT 6 - Appeal Procedures relating to Vehicle Registration Tax which you can obtain at any VRO.


----------



## QED (9 Sep 2008)

When is VRT payable on import - If I buy in Northern Ireland, how long before it must be registered in Republic?


----------



## D1983 (9 Sep 2008)

By the end of the next day


----------



## Yaffle (9 Sep 2008)

try [broken link removed]

They import cars for you and do all the paperwork I think.


----------



## bambam (11 May 2009)

Bit concerned about extras and how do they decide what is extra?  As I am heading across to the UK next weekend and had my heart set on a SLine A6 but there seems to be a lot of extras.
BR


----------



## foxyyyyy (16 May 2009)

Hi I was wondering if anyone could advise me.. I have been looking for a 1.4 Seat Ibiza sports coupe, which has not been imported into Ireland by any car dealer.  I have contacted two dealers about getting me this car but every time I call them they say "oh I am waiting on SEAT to get back to me.." I decided what the heck, I will buy it in the north and bring it down myself. I called a garage in the north today to be told they cannot sell me a brand new car as it needs to be registered to an address in the north. I was advised I could buy a second hand car but the model i want isnt that easy to come by. Surely thats crazy and unfair trade?


----------



## mathepac (16 May 2009)

foxyyyyy said:


> ...  told they cannot sell me a brand new car as it needs to be registered to an address in the north. I was advised I could buy a second hand car ...


That is untrue and rubbish; buy your car elsewhere.

A garage in the North can sell you a new car with a special export plate. The car will be sold exclusive of UK VAT (15%) and you pay Irish VRT & VAT at the point of import based on the invoice value. Revenue will have to do it this way as they probably won't have the car on their database. Show them your STG£ to Euro conversion from your bank as well.  In order to insure it for the drive home, ask the dealer in the North for the VIN.

You can get  a list of Seat dealers in the North Here - 

Jeez, 12.2 secs 0 - 62 mph - in a sports coupé?


----------

